# Is it possible to remove YouTube?



## SugarBowl (Jan 5, 2007)

Can I remove the YouTube app from the Mini? I can do it on the Roamio, but the same Channel options do not exist on the Mini.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

The Mini has the same apps as the host. So if you remove it form the host it'll go away on the Mini. You can't enable/disable different apps on the Mini independent of the host.


----------



## SugarBowl (Jan 5, 2007)

Yeah that seems correct. It takes about 24 hours for it to sync up. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cumartel (Jul 28, 2015)

I removed YouTube from my list of video services on my Roamio Pro but it doesn't Synch to my Mini (after about a week). Any suggestions?

Thanks.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Force a call on both units. When it's done reboot them both.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

cumartel said:


> I removed YouTube from my list of video services on my Roamio Pro but it doesn't Synch to my Mini (after about a week). Any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks.


It took months to get rid of AOL on the Mini. Patience. Since it's not selected it won't affect a search or 1P. But it's clutter my OCD had to live with


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I tried to add YouTube recently to my Mini. I enabled it on the Roamio but it didn't show up. Rebooted the Mini and it was there.


----------



## cumartel (Jul 28, 2015)

cumartel said:


> I removed YouTube from my list of video services on my Roamio Pro but it doesn't Synch to my Mini (after about a week). Any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks.


Thanks, actually just forcing a connect on the Mini fixed it. Youtube now gone.

CM


----------

